# Second Round



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I am almost finished with the cd's and I am happy to report that I have definately been able to tell that it has helped a bit. So...I want to go through it again w/ the hopes that it gets even better! However, I noticed that it states that you should wait 4-6 weeks to start again. Just wondering why? Also, I'm kind of a bit worried that in that time, things will 'sneak' there way back in.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

KittyKat12 This is good new in progress and shows it can be done for you.







Hang in there.They will give you a better explanation on waiting but its still be absorbed and keep going when your done. Its a gradual process as you may or may not have noticed. Things just get better.I am pretty sure you can listen to your favorite spots if you need too.I am sure Marilyn will see this soon.Also some people then start towards inner peace, but you might want to wait for a bit and see what Mike or Marilyn have to say about it all.There also might be information on this in the compilation thread."What Mike says regarding listening to the sessions when the 100 days are over: This is a personal preference thing.Some people will want to go through the process again perhaps after a little while of completing the program.Others may find certain sesssions are more meaningful to them. There is no wrong way.The important thing is to ensure the whole program has been listened to in the way described in the booklet"FYI more on this"Information about Relistening to the Program:Mike says to allow 8 to 10 weeks if you wish to re-listen to the entire program again. In the meantime, you may also listen to your favorite sessions as desired, again allowing 6 hours between listenings if you opt for more than once a day.Towards Inner Peace: Allow 3 months after completion of the IBS Audio Program before starting Towards Inner Peace. If you have not had any real success after completion of the program, many factors may be involved including: Severity of IBSDuration of IBS (How many years you have had it)Your age (Obviously an older person having the condition for many years may perhaps take longer than a teen having it only a few months, though there are no hard and fast rules on timeframes for this.)Other things going on in your life: If you are dealing with other issues whether it be other health concerns, or stressors, this is dealt with first by the sessions. The subconscious deals with those areas needing the most attention, and sometimes that isn't IBS at the moment. As you cope and deal with other things going on in your life, the IBS symptoms are dealt with later on.The subconscious mind sees IBS as "business as usual" and a part of who you are, though an undesired part, and this takes time to override these thoughts with new learnings..Traumatic events, PTSD, abuse issues, other health concerns, and other co-existing factors: As Mike has said over and over, the IBS Audio Program is not a substitute for medical and psychological treatment, it is only a treatment for reducing IBS symptoms; his clinical trials have shown greater success than patients referred to him had with conventional treatments, but everyone is different.As with every single medical treatment, there are all manner of degrees of success; most on the program have had success (over 90%), and some have seen the improvement long after program completion.Be patient with yourself, and don't put any preconceived time frames or restrictions for getting better on yourself. Just relax and go with the flow. Most often, the improvements are so gradual and subtle, that one day, you think, hey, I haven't had IBS this week!Those who wish to do the Towards Inner Peace Program (which is an optional program as the IBS Program stands on its own) should wait at least 3 months before starting the TIP program. This program is an "extra" over and above the IBS Program and is not needed or required, but is very enjoyable in its own right for further self development in many areas of your life."http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=40068Hope that helps


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi! I think Eric got it covered! Thanks Eric. xx







I did the program 3 times and improved more each time! I am sure you will do the same. Don't worry about things sneaking back in, and of course, you can listen to your favorite sessions as desired before you restart the program in earnest... All the best to you!


----------

